# What's the worst manga you've follow/followed? And why do/did you still follow it?



## hellosquared (Oct 12, 2012)

For me, I have to say (and I know this is an unpopular opinion), but shingeki no kyojin. I don't know why I read it, but I don't like it. I don't like the characters except for misaka and I think I'm just hoping for her to do one last awesome thing in the series. Why I don't like it is, the art puts me at unease, too close to the uncanny valley. The story seems a bit farfetched as well. Not to give away too many spoilers but humanity is dumb as fuck if they had access to artillery and now the 3d system is the best they can come up with. Seriously.


Edit: Just a reminder.

De gustibus non est disputandum


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Oct 12, 2012)

Ehm.... I generally don't fall manga I don't enjoy, and most of the manga I've read were finished before I even started them.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 12, 2012)

Naruto... I only keep up with it so I know what I'm talking about when I bash it, it's so goddamn painful though...


----------



## kratos184 (Oct 12, 2012)

Fairytail, it's horrible now but the concept just had so much potential. Also reading Rave right now which is a lot better. (art sucks in both though)


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 12, 2012)

Fairy Tail.
Indepth reason:
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's Fucking Garbage.
More Indepth: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Terrible story, waste of time pacing, I get more chit in one chapter of HM Bleach than in three of Fairy Tail fuking serious.
Greatly Indepth: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Manga suffers from overcasting it's characters, BRB 9000 Guild Members, which was fine since you'd figure it would just focus on a select group of those members. Barely even does that, outside of Natsu & Lucy everyone just pops up like cameos. Gray doesn't do jack chit, Laxus stands with his arms crossed 99% of the time, Gajeel gettin pushed in barrels. Makarov is more immortal than Aizen. Gay as fuark son.









Naruto
Indepth reason: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I started it when I was younger


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2012)

I read (past tense) Fairy Tail. As someone said, good concept, bad execution. 

Before that I'd have to say KHR- followed because boredom

then To- Love-Ru- because once i started it I might as well have finished pt.1


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 12, 2012)

Fairy Tail. Don't follow it anymore though. 

Some mangas I don't even remember the names of it now XD


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 12, 2012)

Fairy Tail. Tits, a couple of chars and Dragons keep me into it.
Naruto. Wanna know how that garbage will end.
Bleach. to waste time.
KHR! I still love the entire concept behind it, a shame it turned to be so horrible. wanna know how it ends.


----------



## Xnr (Oct 12, 2012)

Expecting OP tards to try and preach their preachings... too late.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 12, 2012)

Fairy Tail. Despite its many problems it manages to entertain me but a part of that is a somewhat active community. It is not that I just like reading manga, I like reading people discussing them too. It makes reading weekly chapters more interesting when you can access forums and see what people think.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 12, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Fairy Tail. Tits, a couple of chars and Dragons keep me into it.
> Naruto. Wanna know how that garbage will end.
> Bleach. to waste time.
> KHR! I still love the entire concept behind it, a shame it turned to be so horrible. wanna know how it ends.



I look at the recent art of khr and it looks pretty nice and I tempted to give it another go. I tried followig it a long time ago, but I think I found the babies/goat dude just too weird.


----------



## Space (Oct 12, 2012)

Naruto and Bleach. Wanna know how that garbage will end


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 12, 2012)

lol


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2012)

Naruto - I'm really not sure why I read it anymore. 

Bleach - I've actually enjoyed several chapters from the new arc, but this chapter brought it back to shit for me.

Fairy Tail - I read it on and off because I can't stomach seeing Natsu more than once or twice a month.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 12, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Naruto - *I'm really not sure why I read it anymore.*
> 
> Bleach - I've actually enjoyed several chapters from the new arc, but this chapter brought it back to shit for me.
> 
> Fairy Tail - I read it on and off because I can't stomach seeing Natsu more than once or twice a month.





I hold back for now. I feel that kishi and Kubo will mess it up even more but I want to wait and see it first. So far it's been lulz and even more lulz but they still might come up with a proper explanation though it seems too late for it XD


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 12, 2012)

Fairy tail.

I still follow it because it takes very little time to read, i have already read a lot of the chapters, the fan-service is nice. 

Also i have yet to drop a manga, i doubt i ever will it just not something i do. Although i have not read To love Ru in over a year so i guess i kind of dropped it, but i still like it just been to lazy lol and i kind of forgot about it intil now.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 12, 2012)

most of the work of ogreat. seriously beautiful pictures nothing happening makes much sense.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 13, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Naruto - I'm really not sure why I read it anymore.



Same.  There were some brief moments in which I would believe that Kishimoto would finally wake up and correct some of this mistakes but naaaaaaah...at this point I'm simply reading as osmosis. And because I still like Naruto (character) *points at set*

Aside Bleach and KHR that people have already mentioned before, I would add:

Kimi ni Todoke: The characters are all so bland, forgettable and the plot is so....excruciatingly slow and pointless that I can't comprehend why is this so popular.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 13, 2012)

I guess Katekyo Hitman Reborn. It just isn't as good as it used to be. But now, its just making no damn sense. The main character is unbearable, he's always whining, he's not good at anything, and he's bland as hell.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 13, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> most of the work of ogreat. seriously beautiful pictures nothing happening makes much sense.



Great news

Apparently he is just the artist in his upcoming manga 

He finally got a writer

OT: Probably Fairy Tail, then again i dropped it


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 14, 2012)

FT and Naruto aside, 

*Good Ending* and *Kimi no Iru Machi * which are really bad romance shounens which I still suffer to read for some unknown reason.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 14, 2012)

^Kimi no Iru Machi . . . lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



I stopped after the whole dying friend love triangle thing (lol) got sorted out and he got together with that Shizuka  look-alike. Felt like a good place to stop and pretend that that was the end of the series (especially when I looked ahead to see where the series actually goes).


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2012)

Fairy Tail: Because I like making fun of it with my sister.

God that is awful.


----------



## 8 (Oct 14, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> FT and Naruto aside,
> 
> *Good Ending* and *Kimi no Iru Machi * which are really bad romance shounens which I still suffer to read for some unknown reason.


same here. i tortured myself for years with these two. but i finally managed to drop them some weeks ago. maybe i'll pick them up again when they are done but i'm not even sure about that.


----------



## stream (Oct 14, 2012)

I read Bleach, until Aizen got pwned like a loser after many chapters explaining how invincible he was. Why? Titties, I guess. And the story used to be acceptable at some point.


----------



## Forces (Oct 14, 2012)

I find it funny how Naruto haters who belong to an extremely unreasonable hivemind, who also give annoying stupid reasons (SASUKE, ARMADILLO PENIS), don't give any at all or are disproved that which they think is logical as to why Naruto is bad state their shitty opinions as facts. Kill yourselves


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

Look at dat frustration.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 14, 2012)

Dat hivemind.



> ARMADILLO PENIS


People dislike Naruto because of armadillo penises? Huh.


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

tbh it's doing fine atm. People kinda jumped the gun on the obito reveal and deemed naruto complete shit but now we are getting into why everything is happening. Pretty much poor execution on Kishi's fault.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> I find it funny how Naruto haters who belong to an extremely unreasonable hivemind, who also give annoying stupid reasons (SASUKE, ARMADILLO PENIS), don't give any at all or are disproved that which
> they think is logical as to why Naruto is bad state their shitty opinions as facts. Kill yourselves



you so mad XD



Nensense said:


> Naruto... I only keep up with it so I know what I'm talking about when I bash it, it's so goddamn painful though...





ensoriki said:


> Fairy Tail.
> Indepth reason:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





luffy no haki said:


> Fairy Tail. Tits, a couple of chars and Dragons keep me into it.
> Naruto. Wanna know how that garbage will end.
> Bleach. to waste time.
> KHR! I still love the entire concept behind it, a shame it turned to be so horrible. wanna know how it ends.





Kevintju said:


> Naruto and Bleach. Wanna know how that garbage will end





White Silver King said:


> Naruto - I'm really not sure why I read it anymore.
> 
> Bleach - I've actually enjoyed several chapters from the new arc, but this chapter brought it back to shit for me.
> 
> Fairy Tail - I read it on and off because I can't stomach seeing Natsu more than once or twice a month.





Fourangers said:


> Same.  There were some brief moments in which I would believe that Kishimoto would finally wake up and correct some of this mistakes but naaaaaaah...at this point I'm simply reading as osmosis. And because I still like Naruto (character) *points at set*
> 
> Aside Bleach and KHR that people have already mentioned before, I would add:
> 
> Kimi ni Todoke: The characters are all so bland, forgettable and the plot is so....excruciatingly slow and pointless that I can't comprehend why is this so popular.





Original Sin said:


> tbh it's doing fine atm. People kinda jumped the gun on the obito reveal and deemed naruto complete shit but now we are getting into why everything is happening. Pretty much poor execution on Kishi's fault.



no sasuke or armadillo reasoning. Now, you should know, why you've got such a big red line


----------



## JoJo (Oct 14, 2012)

naruto-I want to know how that peice if trash will end,only thing keeping me reading every week other than that is i liked part 1 and because of guy kakashi and Bee


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 14, 2012)

This thread 

Nothing but prepubescent hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trying to be deep and mature by bashing MAINSTREAM MANGA. EVERYONE IS READING IT. IT'S NOT COOL BRAH, NO RAPE, NO ABORTIONS, NO DEEP. TRASH


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> This thread
> 
> Nothing but prepubescent hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trying to be deep and mature by bashing MAINSTREAM MANGA. EVERYONE IS READING IT. IT'S NOT COOL BRAH, NO RAPE, NO ABORTIONS, NO DEEP. TRASH


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 14, 2012)

Fairy Tail 
It turned so much ass like halfway through. Plot and written are ass
Fights are ass
Characters are all ass


I don't know why I read such ass

Like its more ass than Air Gear after it stopped being good and started being convoluted ass


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> Fairy Tail
> It turned so much ass like halfway through. Plot and written are ass
> Fights are ass
> Characters are all ass
> ...


Because of this ass


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> This thread
> 
> Nothing but prepubescent hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trying to be deep and mature by bashing MAINSTREAM MANGA. EVERYONE IS READING IT. IT'S NOT COOL BRAH, NO RAPE, NO ABORTIONS, NO DEEP. TRASH



You're pbbly the most butthurted user on NF


----------



## Forces (Oct 14, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> you so mad XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's even worse. It's garbage because it's garbage! It's so painful fuck reasons lol! 

I've got a big red line because people in this forum are generally dumb as fuck


----------



## Forces (Oct 14, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Dat hivemind.
> 
> 
> People dislike Naruto because of armadillo penises? Huh.



They do. I entered a shitty Naruto hating hivemind forum once and asked to prove that Naruto is bad and all I got was - 1) Sasuke 2) Armadillo Penis 3) Sasuke


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> This thread
> 
> Nothing but prepubescent hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trying to be deep and mature by bashing MAINSTREAM MANGA. EVERYONE IS READING IT. IT'S NOT COOL BRAH, NO RAPE, NO ABORTIONS, NO DEEP. TRASH



That's where your wrong though. I don't give a shit if it's obscure or mainstream, if it's good I will read it and praise it. If it's shit then I sure as hell well make people know it's shit. For example I fucking love One Piece and Fullmetal Alchemist and they are pretty fucking mainstream, by your logic shouldn't I be bashing it? Naruto is shit now and most of this forum realizes it by now. Most are still holding onto it for nostalgia purposes or just so that they don't feel like they've wasted years of their life but pretty much all of us can see it for what it is. A generic, retcon, asspull filled travesty and mockery of battle shonen that makes the entire genre look bad. Whether it was good at one point is debatable but there is literally no good argument I can find that can argue that Part 2 is anywhere close to as good as Part 1. However there are countless good arguments about how Part 2 is quite possibly the worst long running battle shonen in recent memory. Grow up and get over it;.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> They do. I entered a shitty Naruto hating hivemind forum once and asked to prove that Naruto is bad and all I got was - 1) Sasuke 2) Armadillo Penis 3) Sasuke



I know I'm not allowed to make comments about users having autism anymore but you do realize what a joke is right man? I mean, while they are all valid reasons (mainly the Sasuke bullshit) he clearly was kind of fucking around with his response.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> It's even worse. It's garbage because it's garbage! It's so painful fuck reasons lol!
> 
> *I've got a big red line because people in this forum are generally dumb as fuck*





You can read the reasons in Naruto Section. Why should people bother to name the reasons if OP doesn't ask for them?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 14, 2012)

Good Ending and Kimi no Iru Machi are at the top. I'm thankful I've stopped reading those. Suzuka was a little more bearable, but KNIM ... my GOD. Oh, and that genderbending Nononono. At first it was skiing with a dark secret and everything ... then it became skiing with rape and suicide with a dash of vagina.

Shoujo with interesting premises that are forgotten in the middle of the story: Kimi ni Todoke, Skip Beat, Kaichou wa Maid-sama, Suki-desu Suzuki-kun, etc.

Series that try so hard to be complicated and it implodes on its own. Air Gear, everyone? How about Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles? It had a good plot, nice adventure, powerups that made sense ... then it went into some shitty clone fuck ups with vampires and forbidden relationships with royalty.

Fairy Tail, Naruto, Bleach, Reborn ... the usual culprits.

And some others I don't remember.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 14, 2012)

OH AND I ALMOST FORGOT!

PRUNUS GIRL. I HATE THAT I'M ENJOYING IT SO MUCH, WHEN I KNOW THE MAIN PAIRINGS ARE HOMOSEXUAL.

I'm going to hell, aren't I?


----------



## Forces (Oct 14, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> You can read the reasons in Naruto Section. Why should people bother to name the reasons if OP doesn't ask for them?



I refuted most reasons that actually seemed to be valid. What's left is not enough to make the conclusion that Naruto is a bad series


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2012)

Naruto is a bad series, why people can?t just accept it??


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 14, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Naruto is a bad series, why people can?t just accept it??



Naruto is far from the worst though. Those who are calling it the worst series have either read very few series or are incredibly biased against it because of its prevalence.

Naruto has some sort of story, has a good first part, and overall Kishi did a good job in giving his world a specific look.


Series like Bleach and Air Gear though are complete trainwrecks and operate on whatever stupid thing the author thinks up while writing the chapter. 

KHR, FT, and Naruto have some sort of working structure. Bleach introduces things without explanation, has story strands that have no payoffs, and has major retcons. Even the fights are boring, if you look at Tobi vs Naruto in the last few chapters you can see some sort of creativity. There is motion and some level of strategy. Yama's big final fight involved some large panel "laser" sword swings, just like every other fight in the series.


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't forget offing the 0 espada off panel.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 14, 2012)

I actually like Naruto. I have a heart for Bleach too.

There not great like One Piece/Berserk/JJBA/FMA however I wouldn't call them the worse.

FT for me is the worse. I've dropped it.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> I refuted most reasons that actually seemed to be valid. *What's left is not enough to make the conclusion that Naruto is a bad series*



Take naruto part 1. That is good. Part 2 is bad. It's like black and white, just needs time to realize it. Bleach SS arc is good, the rest is bad or turned bad after certain moments. FMA is good, Fairy Tail is bad. You probably didn't read enough mangas or books, so you might have difficulties realizing why it's bad.



Stilzkin said:


> Naruto is far from the worst though. Those who are calling it the worst series have either read very few series or are incredibly biased against it because of its prevalence.
> 
> Naruto has some sort of story, has a good first part, and overall Kishi did a good job in giving his world a specific look.
> 
> ...



it's obviously not the worst series. Worst series end with a look at the cover or first panel or don't appear on the internet at all. Also all people who read naruto like part 1, part 2 is where the opinions split.


----------



## Forces (Oct 14, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Take naruto part 1. That is good. *Part 2 is bad. *It's like black and white, just needs time to realize it. Bleach SS arc is good, the rest is bad or turned bad after certain moments. FMA is good, Fairy Tail is bad. You probably didn't read enough mangas or books, so you might have difficulties realizing why it's bad.
> 
> 
> 
> it's obviously not the worst series. Worst series end with a look at the cover or first panel or don't appear on the internet at all. Also all people who read naruto like part 1, part 2 is where the opinions split.



What I'm saying is it's not, and objectively so, for what can be judged.
It has a lot of great things in it. Had quite some flaws too but the good still overwhelm. And I read manga regularly and watch anime like crazy so yeah I'm not a beginner on this matter


----------



## Imagine (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> They do. I entered a shitty Naruto hating hivemind forum once and asked to prove that Naruto is bad and all I got was - 1) Sasuke 2) Armadillo Penis 3) Sasuke


So you bring that here and think everyone here hates Naruto because of armadillo dicks? Does that make sense to you? Defensive fanboy is defensive.


----------



## Forces (Oct 14, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> So you bring that here and think everyone here hates Naruto because of armadillo dicks? Does that make sense to you? Defensive fanboy is defensive.



I was just stating the fact that people say so confidently that Naruto is bad and give such stupid reasons to "back up" their arguments


----------



## Forces (Oct 14, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Guys... Please tell me this isn't what I sound like... If it is I think I'm going to try a lot harder not to sound like an obnoxious arrogant ridiculous person... (can't use an insult...)



Or simply someone who acknowledges what's true, which you will never be.


----------



## Forces (Oct 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> My god your comebacks make me cringe. You are like LHW when it comes to them.
> 
> There is only one moron not taking fact on Naruto Pt.2 being bad and that's you. You can like it, but as a work and what it is, it's bad.



It's not. And clearly I won't show the reasons why I say so because all you're doing is state your biased opinion, which nobody worth gives a shit about.


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> It's not. And clearly I won't show the reasons why I say so because all you're doing is state your biased opinion, which nobody worth gives a shit about.



Fine, you don't have to show reasons why. I'll just take it as you being biased to blindly loving naruto.

Oh, and to further prove you are an idiot. Somebody obviously does care. That would be the person who is arguing with me. 

That's you btw dumbass.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> What I'm saying is it's not, and *objectively *so, for what can be judged.
> It has a lot of great things in it. Had quite some flaws too but the good still overwhelm. And I read manga regularly and watch anime like crazy so yeah I'm not a beginner on this matter



I wouldn't use that word because you aren't objective. 

But to would you name the mangas and anime that you think are good besides naruto? Might clarify things.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> I was just stating the fact that people say so confidently that Naruto is bad and give such stupid reasons to "back up" their arguments


Its THEIR opinion just like its YOUR opinion that you think its good.  

Stop being so damn butthurt.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 14, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Naruto is far from the worst though. Those who are calling it the worst series have either read very few series or are incredibly biased against it because of its prevalence.
> 
> Naruto has some sort of story, has a good first part, and overall Kishi did a good job in giving his world a specific look.



Agreed with Naruto not being the worst manga ever met. It's just the most discussed manga since we're in a Naruto forum.

That's the problem about Naruto. It has a good premise, a good 'battle' system if we ignore some problems here and there (how do you expel genjutsu with only shouting 'kai'? How do you determine the ability to escape from genjutsu; chakra, genjutsu ability, knowledge, strength of mind? where do all summoned animals come from; not only frogs and snakes but also Pain's animal path? how do you determine the affinity of your elements; for example Itachi was fire and water, two opposite elements? etc)

Naruto's story could have a better political background, better strategies (as we saw in chuunin exams and Shikamaru's), a more developed plot. The plot twists should be more developed and comprehensive instead of put in just as shock value. One Piece and Full Metal Alchemist. They put hints and plot points so the moment they show the plot twists you'll be like: "Wow! I can't believe this!  *checks previous chapter* But it makes sense! " unlike Naruto which is like: " Really? Really? .....really...? *SIGH* "

But since I believe that the majority of members in this forum have read/watched Naruto and maybe grew up with it, liking Part I and treasuring it, this is why it's so grating and frustrating witnessing this downfall. Which may generate for many to throw those criticisms that to some will sound too harsh.


----------



## Forces (Oct 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Fine, you don't have to show reasons why. I'll just take it as you being biased to blindly loving naruto.
> 
> Oh, and to further prove you are an idiot. Somebody obviously does care. That would be the person who is arguing with me.
> 
> That's you btw dumbass.



Implying mocking your shitty intelligence is caring about the shit you say. Your thinking and prediction is so limited. Try improving your imagination.
I don't care about your opinion but the fact that there are people stupid enough to believe what you believe. It's useless to argue with such a person like you for anything, the mass fits you perfectly, and well, that isn't so good :/
I'm done here


----------



## Forces (Oct 14, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Its THEIR opinion just like its YOUR opinion that you think its good.
> 
> Stop being so damn butthurt.



My opinion is rich with reason and evidence, making it much more possible to be the truth.
I'm not butthurt, it's called being raged because I acknowledge the things naruto haters say ( in this case, there are a lot of other things other than naruto hating which piss me off ) are stupid.
Oh and I don't mind people having an opinion really, but a crap load of people so confidently stating their what to me is obviously not true opinion is  frustrating, annoying and angers me.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Implying mocking your shitty intelligence is caring about the shit you say. Your thinking and prediction is so limited. Try improving your imagination.
> I don't care about your opinion but the fact that there are people stupid enough to believe what you believe. It's useless to argue with such a person like you for anything, the mass fits you perfectly, and well, that isn't so good :/
> I'm done here



Jesus Christ man! Shut the fuck up! You are starting to make me look like a perfectly normal rational member of society!


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Implying mocking your shitty intelligence is caring about the shit you say. Your thinking and prediction is so limited. Try improving your imagination.
> I don't care about your opinion but the fact that there are people stupid enough to believe what you believe. It's useless to argue with such a person like you for anything, the mass fits you perfectly, and well, that isn't so good :/
> I'm done here



I've noticed you keep trying to make yourself feel superior to other by saying you have more intelligence. That's pretty sad, especially since the irony is thick in your posts. I can only conclude you are trying to troll like you normally do. Or maybe you are autistic. Who knows.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> *My opinion is rich with reason and evidence, making it much more possible to be the truth.*
> I'm not butthurt, it's called being raged because I acknowledge the things naruto haters say ( in this case, there are a lot of other things other than naruto hating which piss me off ) are stupid.
> Oh and I don't mind people having an opinion really, but a crap load of people so confidently stating their what to me is obviously not true opinion is  frustrating, annoying and angers me.



ok, you just confirmed, that you're either a troll or very big fanboy.


----------



## Forces (Oct 14, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Jesus Christ man! Shut the fuck up! You are starting to make me look like a perfectly normal rational member of society!



You are normal. Which is pretty fucking sad. Haha



Original Sin said:


> I've noticed you keep trying to make yourself feel superior to other by saying you have more intelligence. That's pretty sad, especially since the irony is thick in your posts. I can only conclude you are trying to troll like you normally do. Or maybe you are autistic. Who knows.



Maybe if you didn't call me an idiot in the first place or anything like that I wouldn't state the fact that I'm mentally superior.


----------



## Forces (Oct 14, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> ok, you just confirmed, that you're either a troll or very big fanboy.



And what do you know of that evidence and reasoning I have?
There is only one very stupid thing that I often do, and that's starting an argument on this forum, it's useless and will have 10 morons jumping at me.
I seriously need to log the fuck out and do something that actually brings benefit, this is like talking to a wall.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 14, 2012)

EDIT: Nevermind... I guess that could be considered calling you autistic and I don't want to get banned again...


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Maybe if you didn't call me an idiot in the first place or anything like that I wouldn't state the fact that I'm mentally superior.



Kinda hard when past experience with you involves you doing the same bitching over and over again.

Let's test these waters. Akira Toriyama is a mediocre writer. How does that make you feel?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> *And what do you know of that evidence and reasoning I have?*
> There is only one very stupid thing that I often do, and that's starting an argument on this forum, it's useless and will have 10 morons jumping at me.
> I seriously need to log the fuck out and do something that actually brings benefit, this is like talking to a wall.



I know you don't have any. If such a thing would exist, people wouldn't call it a bad manga. You are very damn subjective and you have to realize it first before you can talk about objective reasoning and evidence.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> -snip-


Okay, I see how you work. Obvious fanboy is obvious.


----------



## Saint Saga (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope people aren't expecting supervegetto of all people to be rational when it comes to naruto .

This is the same guy who had an orgasm over a naruto chapter , he is beyond being a lost cause at this point .


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 14, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> it's obviously not the worst series. Worst series end with a look at the cover or first panel or don't appear on the internet at all. Also all people who read naruto like part 1, part 2 is where the opinions split.



Worst series people have followed.

This being a Naruto forum I imagie most people are at least familiar with the HST meaning Naruto can't be the worst, as Bleach beats it.



> What I'm saying is it's not, and objectively so, for what can be judged.
> It has a lot of great things in it. Had quite some flaws too but the good still overwhelm. And I read manga regularly and watch anime like crazy so yeah I'm not a beginner on this matter



No, the bad parts drown out the good. Mostly because it isn't bad parts as in one or two bad arcs but bad writing. The story has headed in a weird direction after the first part of Naruto. The series has now basically surrounded around a battle against the Akatsuki. Unfortunately there is no reason for why this should be the case. They are written like one arc villains except their story has lasted the entire length of the manga. To make it worse this poorly developed group has been tossed aside to reveal the random final villain which is Madara. 

It also worth mentioning that Kishi has forgotten most of what he built up in the first part of Naruto (funny how we call it that when the second part if multiple times it in length). All those secondary characters he developed have been given background roles. The battle system he created, a mixture of strategy, creative weapons, and ninjutsu have been shat upon more and more as the series goes on. The ninja class system has never been heard of again (making the chunnin exams pointless), the political system was never explored (remember when thre was more than just ninjas out there?), and even the world has been shruken. Had we had some arcs to explore the some of the villages their universe may have been given some room to breathe in but instead everywhere but Konoha has basically been a distant background with limited to no specific culture.

Somewhat like Bleach Naruto has failed to make its points fast enough. Far too much dragging around in the mud from a series which originally was able to bring an interesting fight filled with unique abilities and character development every week.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 14, 2012)

Gantz: It's sex and gore for the sake of sex and gore.
Skip Beat!: Had a good start but they streched way too much.
Air Gear: Everything on this manga aside the art is shit, why did i once followed it is beyond me.

Naruto, KHR, and Bleach for reassons already stated.

Edit. Forgot FT though is probably the one i followed for the least amount of time.


----------



## Razzzz (Oct 14, 2012)

I wouldn't go as far as calling Bleach the worst manga ever, or naruto for that matter, when you have a billion awful fanservice and harem series to fight for that title.



SuperVegetto said:


> My opinion is rich with* reason* and evidence, making it much more possible to be the truth. *I'm not butthurt, it's called being raged* because I acknowledge the things naruto haters say ( in this case, there are a lot of other things other than naruto hating which piss me off ) are stupid.
> Oh and I don't mind people having an opinion really, but a crap load of people so confidently stating their what to me is obviously not true opinion is  frustrating, annoying and *angers me*.



My sides are fucking hurting.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 14, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> *Gantz: It's sex and gore for the sake of sex and gore.*
> Skip Beat!: Had a good start but they streched way too much.
> Air Gear: Everything on this manga aside the art is shit, why did i once followed it is beyond me.
> 
> Naruto, KHR, and Bleach for reassons already stated.







The fuck is wrong with you? XD This manga started with tits and gore and it still delivers them...


----------



## Gain (Oct 14, 2012)

there are 10,000+ manga out there, i see no reason to stick with the sub-par and devote less time to those comics that appeal to my taste in interesting story/art

read dorohedoro


----------



## Xnr (Oct 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> This thread
> 
> Nothing but prepubescent hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trying to be deep and mature by bashing MAINSTREAM MANGA. EVERYONE IS READING IT. IT'S NOT COOL BRAH, NO RAPE, NO ABORTIONS, NO DEEP. TRASH



Best post in this thread. Obviously, butthurt insecure tards are going to catfight about this because they know their opinion counts for nothing.


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

God damn it once Supervegetto comes they all come


----------



## Imagine (Oct 14, 2012)

Xnr said:


> Best post in this thread. Obviously, butthurt insecure tards are going to catfight about this because they know their opinion counts for nothing.


So damn defensive.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> God damn it once Supervegetto comes they all come



When I'm in this thread I feel like I'm on Wrongplanet.net...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't see the problem of people saying X manga is bad or terrible. I like FT.. I do read it every week and I am not going to come here and say "you guys are wrong FT rocks" because I know the flaws that manga has and I understands why a lot of people do not like it. Enjoy the thread, give your pick, read whatever they are saying about one of your mangas and take note. it is not that hard.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't see the problem of people saying X manga is bad or terrible. I like FT.. I do read it every week and I am not going to come here and say "you guys are wrong FT rocks" because I know the flaws that manga has and I understands why a lot of people do not like it. Enjoy the thread, give your pick, read whatever they are saying about one of your mangas and take note. it is not that hard.



Okay, that's one thing and it's perfectly understandable. But then we have people like SuperVegetto who refuses to see the flaws that cripple Naruto and acts like that shit is some fucking masterpiece. I mean it's one thing when I do it with HxH as it actually has zero flaws, but with fucking Naruto? It's just laughable and fucking ridiculous. I honestly felt like this guy was making fun of me in this thread but completely missing the point of what I do.


----------



## Razzzz (Oct 14, 2012)

Xnr said:


> Best post in this thread. Obviously, butthurt insecure tards are going to catfight about this because they know their opinion counts for nothing.



In case no one told you this yet, your self-denial and victim complex is showing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2012)

SOOOOO MUUUUCHH BUTTHUUURRRTT!!!


----------



## Fiona (Oct 14, 2012)

I used to read One piece and i really liked it alot but for some reason i just drifted away from it. I am reading so many other manga now and im so far behind i just dont bother with it right now. 

Ill probably catch up on it somewhere down the line.




Nensense said:


> Jesus Christ man! Shut the fuck up! You are starting to make me look like a perfectly normal rational member of society!


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 14, 2012)

I get the feeling that people who hate something that much must have also loved it at some point very fervently because it seems they are so angry it is like they've gotten betrayed. A lot of series I read have bad moments and I usually shrug my shoulders and say well, that was dumb and move on, unless I really liked that series and then I come on to narutoforums to bitch and rant


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

Not exactly. While I felt that way for FT I don't get mad at one point unless it's really bad. Many series just feel like they are going down in the quality which is why I dislike them.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 14, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> The fuck is wrong with you? XD This manga started with tits and gore and it still delivers them...


But it had a decent plot and character development at the begining, both of which long ago disappeared, and now only gore and sex apparently delivered by hitler judging by the pic.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2012)

jesus christ 

or anyone who is calling people for being SO BUTTHURT realise that you likely do the same shit when someone says something bad about what you like, it's a pretty natural reaction but you could just... try talking or something instead of flinging shit. 

Or you could just neg people. It's what I do.


----------



## Forces (Oct 15, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Kinda hard when past experience with you involves you doing the same bitching over and over again.
> 
> Let's test these waters. Akira Toriyama is a mediocre writer. How does that make you feel?


I'd say the same about you.
And yes he is, so what?
He managed to create an epic manga nevertheless. He's kinda average at plots though


ImagineBreakr said:


> Okay, I see how you work. Obvious fanboy is obvious.


Actually a few months since I stopped reading and watching Naruto many episodes in a bunch I haven't been on to it so much


Saint Saga said:


> I hope people aren't expecting supervegetto of all people to be rational when it comes to naruto .
> 
> This is the same guy who had an orgasm over a naruto chapter , he is beyond being a lost cause at this point .


Says the person who forces himself to believe the orgasm over a naruto chapter thing wasn't a joke



Stilzkin said:


> Worst series people have followed.
> 
> This being a Naruto forum I imagie most people are at least familiar with the HST meaning Naruto can't be the worst, as Bleach beats it.
> 
> ...



You're the only one who actually made a very good point, but I still think it has more good things, also some of what you mentioned are subjective and not necessarily bad writing. The manga is rushed and that's it's major problem, we don't get to see many things we would, but from what we get, it's pretty good.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 15, 2012)

reborn it is.............


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 15, 2012)

Stumbled upon this and...well, laughter fuel at least.

Regarding the original topic, World Embryo probably. It was just horrendously boring, though I guess it's not necessarily bad. And Naruto, though that's kind of a given but I was young so that can be excused


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 15, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I used to read *One piece* and i really liked it alot but for some reason i just drifted away from it. I am reading so many other manga now and im so far behind i just dont bother with it right now.
> 
> Ill probably catch up on it somewhere down the line.



just curious. really the worst manga?



Samavarti said:


> But it had a decent plot and character development at the begining, both of which long ago disappeared, and now only gore and sex apparently delivered by hitler judging by the pic.



Ah, ok, well, I think you disliked it when kurono actually disappeared for a long time yeah, it sucked ^^


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> I'd say the same about you.
> And yes he is, so what?
> He managed to create an epic manga nevertheless. He's kinda average at plots though


 So you are not that stupid. Good.


> Actually a* few months* since I stopped *reading* and watching Naruto many episodes in a bunch I haven't been on to it so much


This kind of destroys anything you have said to us about why we don't like Naruto when he haven't seen most of the recent stuff.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 15, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> This kind of destroys anything you have said to us about why we don't like Naruto when he haven't seen most of the recent stuff.



He owned himself more than anyone here XD


----------



## Forces (Oct 15, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> So you are not that stupid. Good.
> 
> This kind of destroys anything you have said to us about why we don't like Naruto when he haven't seen most of the recent stuff.



I said reading in a bunch. Reading one chapter a week doesn't get me in the story that much. I've read all the recent chapters. The only things I haven't read or watched actually is 2 fillers from part 1 anime and the last 2 shippuuden episodes. So I've read or watched all canon


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 15, 2012)

Most people still read what they considered "worst" manga so they can shit post about it.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL, this thread. 

Amusing.


----------



## Xnr (Oct 15, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> So damn defensive.



Yup, I am defensive because I do not go on a rant about how all the stuff I read is amazing and what others read is shit. Definitely makes me defensive. People like that thing Nensense are also hilarious - he considers himself to be something more because he thinks OP is better. 

I mean how insecure and unsatisfied can your life be to actually care to tell others what to think about the stuff they read.

I read most of the shounens discussed on here plus some of the stuff considered "good". I really do not see much of a difference. Of course, you'll have the holy "I'm right, you're wrong" brigade come in and tell you what to like, so soon I expect to be "enlightened".

PS My favourite manga right now is Shingeki no Kyojin and possibly Vinland Saga but I don't see much of those on a weekly basis. I only got to know them because of Naruto et al but that simple logic also eludes the "experts" of this thread.


----------



## Twinsen (Oct 15, 2012)

Searched Full Metal Alchemist -> This Thread came up -> Was ready to flame and neg someone big time -> Damn.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 15, 2012)

Naruto/FT/Bleach

I can't accurately talk shit about them if I bring up outdated evidence.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 15, 2012)

Xnr said:


> Yup, I am defensive because I do not go on a rant about how all the stuff I read is amazing and what others read is shit. Definitely makes me defensive. People like that thing Nensense are also hilarious - he considers himself to be something more because he thinks OP is better.



This thread asks people for their opinion what they consider the worst manga they followed and also their reason for this. You can write them a PM to ask them why they think so or neg them for their opinion if it matters so much to you.



Xnr said:


> I mean how insecure and unsatisfied can your life be to actually care to tell others what to think about the stuff they read.
> 
> I read most of the shounens discussed on here plus some of the stuff considered "good". I really do not see much of a difference. Of course, you'll have the holy "I'm right, you're wrong" brigade come in and tell you what to like, so soon I expect to be "enlightened".



Then you have nothing to post in this thread. It's that simple.



Xnr said:


> PS My favourite manga right now is Shingeki no Kyojin and possibly Vinland Saga but I don't see much of those on a weekly basis. I only got to know them because of Naruto et al but that simple logic also eludes the "experts" of this thread.



You missed the point of the thread.



Twinsen said:


> Searched Full Metal Alchemist -> This Thread came up -> Was ready to flame and neg someone big time -> Damn.



Did you find something related? XD


----------



## Imagine (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Black Mirror for setting that nitwit straight. Defensive fanboy is defensive.


----------



## Xnr (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, sorry. Thread was too original, so I decided to go for an original reply. To the guy whose favourite word is defensive above me, whatever.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 15, 2012)

Xnr said:


> Yeah, sorry. Thread was too original, so I decided to go for an original reply. To the guy whose favourite word is defensive above me, whatever.


Your horribleness is forgiven. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Defensive fanboy is defensive


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2012)

Does it matter? Pt.2. Naruto is still bad.

Kishi should go back to how he did the Zabuza arc.


----------



## Xnr (Oct 15, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Does it matter? Pt.2. Naruto is still bad.
> 
> Kishi should go back to how he did the Zabuza arc.



Bad in comparison to part 1, probably. Not as bad as people make it out to be.

A lot of people have also mentioned FT and I have never really thought much of it despite I still follow it. I still take it for what it is - a very simple story at best with a lot of nice girls. It takes me 1 minute to read and it's free.



ImagineBreakr said:


> Your horribleness is forgiven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're obviously trolling but are you under the impression I am a Naruto fanboy .


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2012)

Xnr said:


> Bad in comparison to part 1, probably. Not as bad as people make it out to be.
> 
> A lot of people have also mentioned FT and I have never really thought much of it despite I still follow it. I still take it for what it is - a very simple story at best with a lot of nice girls. It takes me 1 minute to read and it's free.



Ok, Pt.2 is not THAT bad as it's made to be and compared to other manga in the world but as a work it's average or a little below. Better than Clorox and Fairy Tail.

Fairy Tail, btw, it one of those mangas that had potential in concept and considering that the mangaka made Rave Master. One of the best Shounen of our time. Even with a rushed ending. But after a while it was bland, nakama punch, fanservice. Fights were stupid. Example being the Hades fight. Laxus comes in, we expect a badass fright from him. He LOSES and then gives his power to NATSU. 

Also, just realized. Mashima=Shin Angyo Onshi mangaka.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 15, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Also, just realized. Mashima=Shin Angyo Onshi mangaka.


Is that a bad thing? I still wanna read that manga. 


Xnr said:


> You're obviously trolling but are you under the impression I am a Naruto fanboy .


I wasn't on the terrible part.


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Is that a bad thing? I still wanna read that manga. .


 It's a mixed bag. While Shin Angyo Onshi was awesome. The mangakas following work was boring and he used the same formula where bad guy or a power up makes you look like Aji Tae.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 15, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Does it matter? Pt.2. Naruto is still bad.
> 
> Kishi should go back to how he did the Zabuza arc.



Go back to copying HxH 

Well shit, HxH is still on hiatus 

Fun fact, Nardo started degrading at the time Togashi went hiatus


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 15, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> It's a mixed bag. While Shin Angyo Onshi was awesome. The mangakas following work was boring and he used the same formula where bad guy or a power up makes you look like Aji Tae.



Defense Devil ?


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2012)

Yup. That one. Thought it was demon lawyer or something. He has a new manga out. Powerful guy has white hair....again.


----------

